# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Voice Chat!!  Голосовой Чат!!

## Deborski

If you want to chat in real time with users of the site...
Eсли вам хочется общаться в реальном времени с пользователями сайта...  
Several members of the forum have been practicing pronunciation and talking with each other (in English or Russian or both) at this chat:
Несколько членов форума практиковали произношение и говорили друг с другом (по-английски, по-русски, или оба) в этом чате:  maeno - Tinychat 
MasterAdmin said it would be OK to let everyone know about it!  So, if you would like to chat with other members of the forum, feel free to drop in.  Hopefully we can get more people involved and make it more active!
Мастерадмин сказал, что было бы хорошо дать вам знать об этом! Поэтому, если вам хочется говорить с другими членами форума, не стесняйтесь присоединяться. Мы надеемся, что всё больше людей будет заходить, чтобы чат был более активным.   ::

----------


## Deborski

PS:  You do not have to register to visit the chat!  Just log in as a "guest" then change your name. 
PS:  Не надо регистрироваться на этом сайте,  просто войдите как гость и затем измените свое имя!

----------


## Fester

Why doesnt everyone love this?

----------


## Valda

Я люблю голосовой чат, даже если я говорю с трудностями. Слышать все остальные это мило.  Я бы хотела что мой русский язык был бы лучше  что я могу сообщить свободно. Сейчас я немного ограниченная, к сожалению, но все же там.  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> Я люблю голосовой чат, даже если я говорю с трудностями. Слышать все остальные это мило.  Я бы хотела что мой русский язык был бы лучше  что я могу сообщить свободно. Сейчас я немного ограниченная, к сожалению, но все же там.

 I'm not sure how relevant it is, but I thought I'd better say it. "Сейчас я немного ограниченная" sounds like you're a bit retarded in Russian. If you mean you're limited on what you can say in Russian, a better way would be "сейчас мой русский несколько ограничен".

----------


## Doomer

Too bad nobody is ever there

----------


## Eric C.

> Too bad nobody is ever there

 I get on there from time to time, for a few mins.  ::

----------


## Deborski

We usually arrange to do voice chat when we are chatting here at MR.   ::

----------


## Valda

It seems a bit odd to me this thread has been transfer to "tech support" section... I think it's gonna get far less exposure here :-/

----------


## The Doctor

I have never heard of the phrases: "Сейчас я немного ограниченная" or  "сейчас мой русский несколько ограничен" ::  It sounds not in Russian. Although one can understand and easy

----------

